# Official RMR Bulls vs Denver 7/23



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Sorry to say I won't be attending this game. But I thought we'd continue to keep the threads on this board nice and tidy with another thread specifically for this game, and all subsequent articles and info.

My pre-game prediction...

Bulls by 8.

From yesterday's game:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Denver-84

Bulls-96

Williams-18 points
Crawford-12 points
Hassell-12 points
Chandler-10 points

*Curry-24 points 8 boards


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HAWK23 *
> Denver-84
> 
> Bulls-96
> ...


Seeing that the games are only 40 minutes (10 minute quarters)

I'd be surprised to see such a high scoring game.


Thus my prediction is Bulls 84, Denver 68


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ztect *
> 
> Thus my prediction is Bulls 84, Denver 68


Sounds good to me. Bulls focus on defense --> Denver scores 68.

:yes:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

OK. The game should be close to over by now, anyone got an update or anything?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ace20004u *
> OK. The game should be close to over by now, anyone got an update or anything?


It isn't even an hour into it yet....


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

thats right, I forgot about the damn time difference. Still, a halftime update would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We got blown out!!!!!!!!!

87-69


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Link?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Where did you get that from?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/jazz/

Recap isn't available yet......


----------



## jmwebb (Jul 22, 2002)

*Blown Away*

Yeah I saw that. What the heck happened? I was watching ESPN2 before our game, they had the Cleveland vs. Memphis RMR game on.. Jay and Lonny were sittin' up front before their game. They looked hype and ready! So what happened..?

87-69. That's almost unreal. 

SettinUpShop's presence alone would have helped us in that game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Box score hurts.......


http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/game13.jpg


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Tyson only taking 1 shot.... We need him to be more selfish. Despite shooting poorly, Jamal had a decent game with 6 assists and 5 boards. J-Will....Uhhh, No comment. At least Lonny Baxter came to play.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Pete Myers with another technical foul, and Jamal also picked up one. Dalibor gets another flagarant. We started out well, but after the first quarter things went all down hill. Pitiful.


----------



## jmwebb (Jul 22, 2002)

*Game Points*

Well.. to take the strong points first: Baxter played well again. He got more minutes and had 14 pts and 9 rebs. Hassell continued to play great.. and got his shot back today (7-13 for 16 pts). Crawford had 6 assists.

On the negative side.. Jay had 6 TO's again. He's definitely still getting used to the long arms and quickness of this league. No more little guys to toss the ball over like there were in college. Crawford's shot left him today (3-12). Chandler had another dud scoring-wise but grabbed 8 boards (but 7 fouls!?) Curry had by far his worst game so far this summer. 

Bags could have stayed home..but 2 blocked shots from him and 2 also from Curry & Crawford.. that's nice.

Donnell Harvey is seasoned compared to our guys - and it looks like he had his way in the paint.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/recaps_day5.html

Recap


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eddy with 6 fouls, Tyson with 7? Yikes. JWill 6 TO's. Jamal shooting 4-12. Not good.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

To be nice about it Denver did bring upwards of 8 guys who could/will make their roster. 

JC 9-25 over the last 2 games. Harsh.

But JW isn't doing a damn thing so far to beat him out of starting. Averaging 6tpg is not going to impress anyone.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler combining for 43 minutes 4-8 shooting 11 rebounds 12 points is pooh!.... If Jalen's hurt..what will we do? We had Jay Williams, Jamal Crawford, Trenton Hassell, Tyson Chandler, and Eddy Curry on the floor...today's boxscore was very dissapointing..even if it is a summer league game...I figure the Bulls would win after all the interviews..Jay Williams might have a 10 ppg season this year


----------



## jmwebb (Jul 22, 2002)

*What Went Wrong*

Conditioning. I am convinced that we are wearing out.. especially Chandler/Curry. We gave up 32 points in the 4th quarter after giving up 34 in the 2 previous quarters combined. 

I haven't seen one of these games.. but it just seems to be a pattern - we have given up big leads in both our losses. It's either losing focus or running out of energy.


----------



## HoosyerDaddy55 (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't like the hard fouls from Bagaric. All it does it give the other team extra points.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*question for settin up shop*

Has Tyson shown any kind of post up game, from what you have been able to see? Has he developed any moves?


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: What Went Wrong*



> Originally posted by *jmwebb *
> Conditioning. I am convinced that we are wearing out.. especially Chandler/Curry. We gave up 32 points in the 4th quarter after giving up 34 in the 2 previous quarters combined.
> 
> I haven't seen one of these games.. but it just seems to be a pattern - we have given up big leads in both our losses. It's either losing focus or running out of energy.


Look at the minutes though. This is a classic example of Starters playing mostly in 1st and 3rd quarters and Bench playing mostly in 2nd and 4th quarters.

It was also another foul fest on both sides this time.

AND NO ONE IS FEEDING THE BIGs!!!! 
Just like last year and unfortunately just like what JW used to do at Duke. Perimeter, perimeter, perimeter. This shows you how much we need Rose around to make sure we don't totally forget about them.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

Without knowing for sure, I think you are right ABull. Look at the minutes. Chandler and Tyson played only 21 and 22 minutes. We don;t know who played in the 4th.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Songcycle *
> Without knowing for sure, I think you are right ABull. Look at the minutes. Chandler and Tyson played only 21 and 22 minutes. We don;t know who played in the 4th.


Chandler AND Tyson combined for 43 minutes. huh?  I knew what you meant.... Yeah they didn't play much today. Baxter played 22 minutes.

I'm sure they played some minutes in the 4th but not more than 3 or 4. On the otherhand Baxter looks made for this level type games. He is just dominating guys. I think it has a lot to do w/ his maturity/aggressive nature and size though.


----------



## ABull (Jun 15, 2002)

I got JC's stats wrong earlier - He's a combined 9-28 in his last two games... or about 31% shooting. Ouch even worse....


----------



## ChiTownFan (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I hope Baxter makes this team. If he doesn't it will be a crime. While I know Summer League doesn't mean that much, I'm still worried here. I think once they get into the groove of the regular season they will be fine. The first real test will be the preseason, ugh I'm dreading that. I also agree that Chandler needs to be more agressive, but part of it could be the lack of actually having the ball. 1/1? That's unacceptable from what should be a starting PF. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Where are all the Jay Williams is better than Dajuan Wagner people at????:laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> Where are all the Jay Williams is better than Dajuan Wagner people at????:laugh:


They're all over the counrty. Including about 99.9% of intellegent basketball analysts and scouts.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

_Where are all the Jay Williams is better than Dajuan Wagner people at????_

Ask again when Cleveland wins a game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I believe Wagner is out with injury with a blister or some wussy injury


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*THIS HAS BEEN MY POINT!!*



> Originally posted by *ABull *
> To be nice about it Denver did bring upwards of 8 guys who could/will make their roster.
> 
> JC 9-25 over the last 2 games. Harsh.
> ...


THIS Bulls team is NEARLY our regular starters.. IF Denver and these other teams are NOT playing starters, the Bulls are in trouble....EARLY in the season.:no:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Its amazing to me.....*



> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> Where are all the Jay Williams is better than Dajuan Wagner people at????:laugh:


....How some folks love to start bashing certain players, such as Jay Williams, the 4th game of the summer league!!! NOT even during the regular season....eh FORDY??? YOU are hilarious!!! LOL:laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Just like last year and unfortunately just like what JW used to do at Duke. *Perimeter, perimeter, perimeter.* This shows you how much we need Rose around to make sure we don't totally forget about them.


Yeah, but before we turn this into another "JC is better than JW" debate, I'll quickly add that in addition to poor shooting from JC the last 2 games....he did not go to the line even twice (1 FT attempt is not gonna get it done over the course of a SINGLE game....let alone 2).

To me JC lacks aggression.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

JC doesn't take it to the hole hard. Last year he had a reason, recovering from his knee injury, but maybe he just doesn't have the penetrate mentality.

He is definitely going to need to collect more FTA.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Indeed, BCH. If its one thing I hate, its soft play from the guards. The difference between "very good" and "great" is oftentimes toughness of mind.....and a tough attitude on the court.

JC needs to toughen up.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> They're all over the counrty. Including about 99.9% of intellegent basketball analysts and scouts.


Wow that is a lot of wrong people.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> Wow that is a lot of wrong people.


Please, tell us why they are wrong! We are listening


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> Please, tell us why they are wrong! We are listening


Dajuan averaged 40 points a game against top notch NJ high school competition. Averaged over 20 PPG as a freshman in college playing out of position. Is a ton more explosive and talented than Williams. Williams wont be able to get away with all his fouling and all the other junk he got away with in college because college refs are on Duke and coach Krytscdjweskii nuts. Watch some Duke games on espn classic and watch how much Williams gets away with on defense. He is constantly bumping and hacking oppossing PG's. Its fair game now and we shall see how great Williams is out of his Duke uniform.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> Dajuan averaged 40 points a game against top notch NJ *high school* competition. Averaged over 20 PPG as a freshman in *college* playing out of position. Is a ton more explosive and talented than Williams. Williams wont be able to get away with all his fouling and all the other junk he got away with in college because college refs are on Duke and coach Krytscdjweskii nuts. Watch some Duke games on espn classic and watch how much Williams gets away with on defense. He is constantly bumping and hacking oppossing PG's. Its fair game now and we shall see how great Williams is out of his Duke uniform.


The words in *Bold* killed your argument.....


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> The words in *Bold* killed your argument.....


Care to elaborate?? BTW Williams was awful his freshman year at Duke and he was playing his natural PG position. Im not going to argue with a bunch of Bulls fans. Obviously you are going to defend your boy so I will just patiently wait til the season starts and let that prove my point for me. til then we will have to agree to disagree. hmmmm Id rather have Juanny at the line in a pressure spot than Williams.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Why did it kill his argument? He is comparing him to another guy with no pro experience and using the Summer League games as a barometer.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate?? BTW Williams was awful his freshman year at Duke and he was playing his natural PG position. Im not going to argue with a bunch of Bulls fans. Obviously you are going to defend your boy so I will just patiently wait til the season starts and let that prove my point for me. til then we will have to agree to disagree. *hmmmm Id rather have Juanny at the line in a pressure spot than Williams.*


:laugh: , me too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> Why did it kill his argument? He is comparing him to another guy with no pro experience and using the Summer League games as a barometer.


It does nothing to explain why 99.9% of the population is wrong about J-Will. :no: That was the point.....


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> It does nothing to explain why 99.9% of the population is wrong about J-Will. :no: That was the point.....


Ok. Im still not sure how it killed his argument. He could have just said Dajuan has looked a lot better in Summer League.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> 
> 
> Ok. Im still not sure how it killed his argument. He could have just said Dajuan has looked a lot better in Summer League.


Ok, but he didn't. He talked about HS and college, which is a moot point. It has nothing to do with proving people wrong. If it did, then Wagner would gave been a higher pick. As far as the summer league, well it means nothing. Kwame Brown dominated last year....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wagner hjas put up better numbers yes. But of course in three games he took 23 more fga than Jay. Wager is 30-57 in three games not counting today. 8-17 in threes. 

Jay in three games is 15-34. 4-11 in threes. Jays bulls are 1-2 with him while wagner was 0-3.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

JWill is playing with 3 starters, and back to back 6 TO games arent helping him much.

Wags is playing by himself.

I do not think Wagner is better. I am just saying I can understand someone coming out right now and saying so if he wants to use Summer League to measuer them.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Ok, but he didn't. He talked about HS and college, which is a moot point. It has nothing to do with proving people wrong. If it did, then Wagner would gave been a higher pick. As far as the summer league, well it means nothing. Kwame Brown dominated last year....


So you are saying Sam Bowie is better than Micheal Jordan?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> 
> 
> So you are saying Sam Bowie is better than Micheal Jordan?


LOL, well they didn't play the same position and the Blazers were criticized for making the pick. They made a "need" pick and took a center. There wasn't really a general consensus. In this draft, Jay Willaims was the consensus #1 PG and you will need to offer up more than HS and College stats to dispute that. There are exceptions, but to say that this is one is very premature.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> 
> 
> Ok, but he didn't. He talked about HS and college, which is a moot point. It has nothing to do with proving people wrong. If it did, then Wagner would gave been a higher pick. As far as the summer league, well it means nothing. Kwame Brown dominated last year....


I agree Summer League is meaningless. If it actually meant something what would that say about Chandler this year?

However, it is all there is at the moment, outside of College and HS. I think talking about College and HS right now in a discussion comparing DaJuan and Williams is fine, if you don't want to use Summer League.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> 
> 
> I agree Summer League is meaningless. If it actually meant something what would that say about Chandler this year?
> ...


Yeah, and you can compare stats all you want, but there is a reason J-Will was the consensus #1 PG. He has to provide evidence of why everyone is wrong, and stats from HS and College aren't enough to do that because if they were, J-Will wouldn't have been labeled the #1 PG. It is way too early to judge.... Anyways, I'm done.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm as die hard of Bulls fan as they come, but I think we need to stop making excuses when they lose. There is no reason why any NBAer, especially guys 22-20 years of age, should ever get winded playing 30mins of 40min game. I'm sorry, it just shouldn't happen. Why weren't the Denver players winded? The fact is that the Bulls fell apart going down the stretch. Something that the Bulls have been prone to do in the past. If the Bulls expect to steal wins against more seasoned teams, they're going to have to fight for 48 minutes. 

Also, we have to give credit where credit is due and admit Denver outplayed us. Our PGs shouldn't be turning the ball over 9 times and shouldn't shoot 7 for 22 from the field. PGs are supposed to create easy buckets for other players, control the tempo, protect the ball, and hit wide open shots when given the opportunity. As for our front court, where is Tyson's head? Why isn't he playing with any passion? I hope and pray that he's just sandbagging during the summer leagues. Lastly, and most concerning, is that the Bulls played horrible D. I didn't watch the game, but based on the box scores that Bulls didn't appear to play D at all. Allowing Denver to score 87 points in a 40 min game? That's unreal. Especially considering that 4 of 5 starters were on the court. 

On one hand, I think it's just a summer league game, on another I think it's a summer league game that the Bulls should win, easily.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Conditioning could be a problem. Myers alluded to that after the scrimmage they had last week. Have they spent too much time on the wieghts and not enough on running and excercise? Maybe so. One of our posters was concerned about this last week and PMed me. I told him to wait until we had played some games before he comments. Well we have played 4 games and it looks like he could be right! But thats what the summer league is for! After the next two games Tysone and Curry will have over two months to get into condition! I would hope they do just that! 

They still foul alot. How much of that is grabbing when beaten on defense when tired? I cant say without watching the games. But that could be why they fouled alot. The two games we lost, Chandler and Curry were in deep foul trouble. 

As for guard play. Yes. T/o seem to be a problem. We have had three games of 20 plus t/o. When the season starts, that would be unacceptable.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

My concern is that if Curry and Chandler can't stay out of foul trouble against scrubs in a summer league game, how do they expect to stay in games when they're playing more seasoned vets. I still think we need to stop making excuses for them. If they want the NBA and their fans to respect them, they're going to have to start playing like they deserve respect.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, it's not really an excuse. The refs call the games extremely tight and that is a fact. Just watch a game and you can see how ticky-tac the calls are.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I was really discouraged to see the Bulls drop this game. Sure, it is only a summer league game, but still, the Bulls had SO much more talent than the Denver squad. Plus there are some disturbing trends forming. Thus far JWill hasn't had ONE good game, his turnovers are outweighing his assists! I respect what Dejuan Wagner is doing in the summer league, sure it is only the summer league, but he is still playing well. And I was one of the people that was of the opinion that Wagner would not make a very good pro, perhaps I was wrong? I will reserve judgement until he plays during the regular season. But JWill so far hasn't shown much of anything. One would think that he would be able to dominate the level of competetion at the summer league. So far he hasn't really had one good game assisst to turnover wise or fg% wise. Also, has Curry forgotten how to rebound? He was rebounding at a much higher clip during the regular season against NBA talent, now he is rebounding at a pathetic rate! The only real bright spots IMO have been Hassell & Crawford. Sure, Crawford has not shot the bal particularly well the last two games, but at least he is adding some rebounds, assissts, and even blocks (he had 2 last game) while limiting turnovers. Hassell hasn't shot particularly well either but he is contributing in other areas. Chandler seems practically a non-factor so far. I guess it's a good thing the Bulls have 3 more months to work before the season starts!


----------



## dlt3 (Jul 11, 2002)

Regarding JayWill, he'll be fine. Two summer league games does not make or break a lotery pick's career. Plus I think Juanny is putting up better numbers because he's playing alone. JayWill, on the other hand, is playing with three starters.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

JWill has now played badly in 3 summer league games, not 2.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Could the bad play in the 2nd halfs of the last couple of games be attributed to switching into a different offense?

They said we had been practicing the triangle mainly in the 2nd half of games, as opposed to playing just a motion type flowing offense in the 1st half.

I guess I'll only know when I get to watch the game on ESPN2 tomorrow.

As for Jay Williams playing bad so far, I ask you how do you come to that conclusion?

Playing right after a slight injury, I think he has done well in his two games.

13.5ppg, 2.5apg, 1.5spg and 1rpg on 46% shooting, 50% from 3 and 75% from the line. Yes, he has 10 turnovers, but we knew he turned the ball over a bit. Crawford had 7 in the first game and has calmed since, I'm sure Jay will as well. 

What exactly were you expecting from him already?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*These games are serving their purpose.*



> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> Could the bad play in the 2nd halfs of the last couple of games be attributed to switching into a different offense?
> 
> They said we had been practicing the triangle mainly in the 2nd half of games, as opposed to playing just a motion type flowing offense in the 1st half.
> ...


Exactly retro, I feel the same. Just because he was dominating in college does not by any stretch of the imagination give any indication of how immediate his impact on the NBA will be. I just look at these games as an "assessment" period for the coaches and the players as well. I am not familiar with how bad his injury was, but give no place to it. He is playing AS HE IS because he is a rookie. They all did. GO BULLS~~~:grinning:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Not only that, but when is Jay playing bad? Since most of us have not seen the games, you cannot pin the turnovers on Jay.

Can it be attributed to the personnel he is on the floor with? What about what offensive set they are in?

There is a big difference with him being on the floor with Eddy Curry or one of the scrubs and if they can even catch the ball or not. I remember people whining last year on how Crawford would have more assists had Curry caught the ball and not fumbled it.

Until you know the situation, you really shouldn't dog him. Outside of Curry, he is one of the most consistent players out there, and he will only improve as he gets to know his teammates and he gets 100% healthy.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hmmmmmmm... I haven't checked JWill's stats to be sure, but I don't see how he can be shooting 46%, he hasn't shot anywhere near 50% in any of the games yet has he? And I'm sorry, ANY pg should have more t/os than assists, thats the whole idea, I don't care who the personnell are. It's time to stop making excuses for people when the play bad.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The stats come directly from the RMR section on the Utah Jazz website.

So you are making a comment without knowing his stats? :sigh:

Maybe you should take a look and be familiar with his stats before you say he played bad.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

retro, come on man. You have seen me around enough to know that I have been checking the stats/recaps/ and boxscores from every game in the RMR, ESPECIALLY the Bulls games. Simply because I am not a big enough stat geek :laugh: to remember the guys fg% doesn't mean I don't know my basketball. I don't see the point in defending JWill's summer league performance, it has pretty much sucked stat wise any way you slice it. If a guy plays bad then lets say he plays bad. It doesn't necessarily mean he is a bad player, I like JWill, but his summer league play has left something to be desired thus far.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Like what? Seriously, give me some idea of what you were expecting? Give me your desired numbers or what has made his performances thus far bad minus his turnovers?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

ok, I looked up the stats. the first game against phx he went 5-14 fg, 1-23 3pt fg. Thats 35% & 50%, not that great. The second game against portland he went 6-10 fg, and 1-2 ,pt fg. Thats 60% & 50%, much better! The last game against Denver he went 4-10 fg, and 2-7 3pt fg. thats 40% and 28%, pretty crappy. So basically out of three nights he has had one good shooting night out of three. Overall, thats 15-34, or, 44%, which isn't too shabby I supposse, but it is held up on the weight of one good shooting game too.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

And I don't want to conveniently overlook his turnovers either. A lot of these kids out here have rarely or never played together before, they are ALL playing in and against the summer league competetion. Why is it some pg's with less of a pedigree (who know their teamates even LESS than JWill for that matter) have a to/assisst ratio that is much better than his?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Fair enough...

But he is shooting better then Crawford is, and Hassell, both of which should have building permits for the brick houses they are making.

As for the turnovers, what exactly does an assist to turnover ratio get you? 

http://www.nba.com/statistics/default_regular_season_leaders/LeagueLeadersATRQuery.html

Go look at the league leaders in that category... Hey, Travis Best had a higher assist to to ratio then Jason Kidd, Baron Davis and Mike Bibby. Man, we better not let him go.

While taking care of the ball is important, that stat isn't the best determining factor. 

---

So until he has some experience with his teammates, I don't care how many turnovers he commits. I'd rather him average 15 turnovers in the summer league if they are going towards him getting timing down on passes to Curry or Chandler, or anticipating where his teammates are going to be.

Those things come with experience and playing together.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahahaha...*

while your knowledge of basketball, and your resources far outweigh mine Retro, I laugh cuz I think EXACTLY as you do when it comes to these summer league games. They are a time for grouping or coming together as teamates! Winning would be fun, but just getting to know each other on and off the court, and a court in the NBA at that, is far different than playing on the court of the NCAA! The stakes go up, the salary goes up and of course the ego goes up. As soon as these summer leagues are over, Jay, Jamal, Eddie Curry, Tyson, Trenton and whomever else is playing for the Bulls, will THEN begin the journey that means the most....PLAYING TOGETHER with the starting unit and second unit of the CHICAGO BULLS! How Jay Williams, Jamal Crawford, Trent Hassell, Tyson Chandler and Eddie Curry are playing now WILL CHANGE, as soon as jalen rose steps onto the court!!! LOL This will be a team I will enjoy watching! I am pumped baby!! GO BULLS~ ~~:grinning:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> We got blown out!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 87-69


I'm sorry about this one guys but....:laugh: . Everyone predicting that the Bulls will win by 8, 12, and 20, and the Bulls get spanked. Ahh, that's basketball for ya, you never know what's going to happen.:no:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Normally I would agree that Summer league games don't mean much. But also normally the Bulls would be fielding strictly rookies and marginal players. That is not the case, most of the Bulls starting lineup is out there against other teams crap that likely won't even make the roster (with a few notable exceptions of course). The Bulls should be trampling this level of competetion IMO.

Retro, while that is true about Jamal, he has at least contributed well with rebounds, assissts, and even blocks.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*How many of the Bulls players....*



> Originally posted by *ace20004u *
> Normally I would agree that Summer league games don't mean much. But also normally the Bulls would be fielding strictly rookies and marginal players. That is not the case, most of the Bulls starting lineup is out there against other teams crap that likely won't even make the roster (with a few notable exceptions of course). The Bulls should be trampling this level of competetion IMO.
> 
> Retro, while that is true about Jamal, he has at least contributed well with rebounds, assissts, and even blocks.


....on the summer league roster have more than ONE year under their belts? THE Bulls players are HIGH SCHOOLERS to some degree playing against college players....No? Summer league games are no more than games on the corner....this has been repeated over and over. Lets wait until the regular season starts before we get excited about how bad the Bulls are? WE WILL BE FINE! GO BULLS~~~:laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I have to disagree...

There is a ton of talent in the summer leagues. Summer league teams are the top college players, generally players with 4 years of college experience, and experienced foreign players. Saying the talent level isn't high is false, it is much higher then college basketball as most of the players in the summer leagues have overseas or other pro experience minus the incoming rookies.

The thing that takes away from the game is that they are all playing on their own team. Everyone out there wants to look good in hopes they can make a roster, so team play is sacrificed.

So, you give and take the positives and negatives of the summer leagues, but to pin someone with bad play when he has played 3 games after an injury is just for naught.

As long as they are learning together and developing the first steps of chemistry, I'm happy with whatever stats they give.


----------

